# Ivf / cycle buddies Ireland April /may



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi there. Just wondering are there any people out there going through ivf in Ireland at the mo? Ive just had my et today so it's the dreaded 2ww ahead!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Updating my own little thread here to talk to myself!! Got my bfp a few weeks ago and am over 7 weeks pregnant with twins. Let's hope this dream continues to come true x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Heya missy  

Can I be nosey n ask which hospital in Dublin have you chose to have the baby in??

I'm in a dilemma of were to go :/ and is private the better option?

Hope you don't mind me being nosey xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey icsi I've chosen the Rotunda. Drogheda is closer to me but would rather The Rotunda. I've chosen private also. Reason is we figure this will be our only pregnancy and we want the consultant that we are going to have from the start to be there at delivery and in order to do that you need to go private. Where are you thinking if going?


----------

